# Oakley Crowbar



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone use a pair of Oakley crowbars w/ a helmet?
Does it really fit more comfortable since it pulls on the bars?

I was thinking about buying the Seth Morrison one....Skulls!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

i really like mine.. 
They look uber sexy with my maverick helmet!! 

Also very sexy with my Arbor Wasteland board~!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I love my crowbars. Fuckin siiiiiiiick


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

I use them w/ a RED helmet and it works great. Love em too...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

My crowbars are amazing. lol.

i wear them with my RED helmet as well. but i usually wear it with my hats  haha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

i got some a-frames right now but yeah, those are sick


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

EvoKnvl said:


> I use them w/ a RED helmet and it works great. Love em too...


i just got the ones pictured above... great gift from a chick... but i use them on the red helmet. and really have to loosen them to the fullest if i want them to fit over the red helmet.. do you have the same problem?


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

Correct, mine are loosened up completely.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

cool thought mine were to small.. they arent to tight on my face but was just double checking.. thanks fo rthe info


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Crowbars are the sickest goggeles to be worn with helmets imo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm getting a pair of black ones for 40 bucks =) got a friend who works at oakley and gets a big discount


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

They fit perfect...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

dhbb05 said:


> I'm getting a pair of black ones for 40 bucks =) got a friend who works at oakley and gets a big discount


Dude, get me some Kazu Crowbars with the VR50 Emerald Iridium lens!


----------

